# Mortal Kombat (2011)



## Lemmy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's tempting to discuss the whole Mortal Kombat-series, but let's face it. The tree first was excellent, but it sucked from MK4 and upwards. Armageddon should have been brilliant, but even that one was a mess. And now... another one. Yay or nay?

I'm expectin the game in the mail tomorrow, but I have played the demo quite a bit on PS3. My first impressions are that there's a new developer, and it clearly shows - in a good way. Ed Boon are still with us, and it's a direct sequel to Armageddon. Yet it's a new story, going back to the start (around MK2 and 3). The engine is entirely new and works... flawless. Ly. Victory!  (sorry...) 

Who can forget the crappy Fatalities from Deadly Alliance and upward? Punch a guy too hard, and he fall to pieces? Um... what?  The Fatalities this time are not only excellent, but well thought-out too, and some are funny to watch. (one word: trainride...)  All in all the demo really impressed me, and I can't wait to get the full game. Anyone else played this? Your thoughts?


----------



## Cayal (Apr 27, 2011)

Haven't played it, was getting the demo but PSN is down at the moment.

My worry with these types of games is they get too easy too quickly.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 27, 2011)

That's why most people play against other people.


----------



## Cayal (Apr 27, 2011)

Then I just get my butt kicked


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 28, 2011)

*I'm still a huge fan of Mortal Kombat*

Mortal Kombat
1990's Special​ 







 


Mortal Kombat
1995 Movie​ 






 

I still remember the packed theater with cheering fans as the opening credits began.
My favorite characters from the game: *Scorpion* & *Liu Kang*.​


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 28, 2011)

Fans where cheering when the opening credits of the movie started. When the end credits rolled, the fans were screaming for a slight different reason. 

Anyway, I finally got Mortal Kombat in the mail today and are downloading the patch as we speak. The demo was awesome, and I can't wait to play the full game.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sooo... now I've finally played the full game, so I'll just leave a quick update before I get back to the game. To be short? The fighting engine is more or less flawless. The characters are awesome, without all the silly characters from later games. I've got the PS3-version, and it looks better than Crysis in most ways. The X-Ray moves are quite painful to watch (in a good way! especially Jax's X-Ray move makes me a bit sick)  and the difficulty spot-on. Some fatalities lack a bit umph, but they work too. After playing everything from Super Street Fighter IV to Tekken 6 to BlazBlue to King of Fighters to Virtua Fighter, I finally have a fighting game I really, really love. Mortal Kombat is back, baby!


----------



## Triffids (May 29, 2011)

I still have my Promo shirt from the Mortal Monday campaign from 1993. The first 3 games are brilliant, Shaolin Monks wasn't that bad either.
Can't wait to get my hands on this new game, only problem is that I'm currently doing my Phase 2 army training so i have about 6 months to go.
Gahhh


----------



## devilsgrin (May 30, 2011)

If only it was available to buy in Australia.... stupid classification board...


----------



## Cayal (May 31, 2011)

devilsgrin said:


> If only it was available to buy in Australia.... stupid classification board...



Import it. Do you have a PS3 or 360?


----------



## devilsgrin (May 31, 2011)

i have PS3... hope i can play a US version on it... especially since its like $40 on amazon... which is like 37 Australian... (gotta love favourable exchange rates)


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Abd-L-zeez (Jul 29, 2011)

i cant wait to play it .. thank you


----------

